# Generischer Bildaustausch?



## Jersey (20. Oktober 2004)

Wenn man auf diese Seite geht http://www.sapient.de/ bekommt man jedesmal ein neues Bild. Wie macht man sowas?


----------



## redlama (20. Oktober 2004)

Also bei mir sieht die Seite jedes mal gleich aus, ...

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## W-Stefan (20. Oktober 2004)

also bei mir ist das immer das selbe bild.


----------



## Jersey (20. Oktober 2004)

Geht nochmal raus und dann wieder rein.


----------



## Jersey (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich habs jetzt auch nochmal probiert. ich glaube, man muss den browser nochmal ganz zu machen.


----------



## AlexSchur (20. Oktober 2004)

meinst du soetwas wie hier?
wenn ja musste einfach im quelltext schaun und dann haste schon den script dafür.


----------



## redlama (20. Oktober 2004)

Also nach 10fachem Test mit Browser komplett schließen und wieder öffnen habe ich noch immer kein Unterschied feststellen könne, ...

redlama


----------



## Jersey (20. Oktober 2004)

Okay, danke. Ich schau da mal im Quelltext nach. 

@redlama: bei mir hat es auch net immer gefunzt. keine ahnung warum ...


----------

